

How to make it rain on AngelList - iterable
http://blog.thesecretofraisingmoney.com/angellist/

======
iterable
My co-author and I wrote a primer on how to get funded on AngelList. It's
vetted by (and contains contributions from) AngelList management.

I would love to hear any comments or feedback.

